# Favorite Braids :)



## corabee (Jun 6, 2010)

the gray is gorgeous


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't have any pics but with my Arab and my Morgan both I used to braid the main like one french braid down the neck. You have to do it with the head around shoulder height though otherwise when the do stretch their neck down part of it will want to come out.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahah the dapple grey is Prince  he's becomin such an old man, his mane used to be a cream color .

ChinnysWhinny! i would love that! lol but ill have to see it first to be able to try it.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Different types of Braiding - Horse Forums (HGS)


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

i absoulutely love the diamond braid. but have no idea how to do it?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Diamond braid is simple. Take the mane and create small pony tails. Then take the ponytail and split it evenly down the middle. Create a new ponytail using half of 2 separate braids. I took a photo off there and highlighted some of it to make more sense. You will essentially just keep recreating ponytails from the same original ponytail if that makes sense.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

For longer manes I have always done the running braid. Looks nice clean cut and shows off the neck very well.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

I liked doing a scallop braid for my horse. He doesn't like his mane pulled so I just did a little and then cut it to a shorter length and then did this braid. I really loved how it turned out.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

I love all of these braids! How the heck do you do that scallop braid? it looks amazing! Im gonna try them as soon as i get out to see the horses


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

To do the scallop braid, you braid down a whole bunch of braids like you would normally do for a hunter braid but you don't pull them up, instead you attach the first braid to the third braid, the second to the fourth, the third to the fifth, etc. It takes a while and I use needle and thread but it really looks nice, especially if you don't want your horses mane TOO short and still want a neat braiding look.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks! Ill try it  ive gotta con my mom into going out to the ranch tho lol


----------



## Hevonen (Jul 8, 2010)

I love doing the scallop braid. My pony has two toned hair so it looks super cool on her mane.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

o i would love to see that! i love two toned manes and tails


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

My geldings tail is two toned  It's really cool when it's plaited. You can kind of see it in this picture, the braiding is a lot lighter than the rest of the tail.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

my girl has two toned mane and three tone tail...the three tones isn't real noticiable since the brown is almost black looking.

here is a pic of her mane..i washed her and her hair do got all soggy and gross looking. She usually has a fro.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

ahaha she's cute  im a sucker for a black paint


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I love these braids! All I have done with Gracie is simple braids. I am planning on doing something a bit prettier this weekend when we go riding!

How long canyou keep the diamond braid in for? How long of a mane is needed for it?


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

*Scallop braids*



Icyred said:


> I liked doing a scallop braid for my horse.


Icyred - I lovelovelove the scallop braid! I have attempted this several times with my mare, and while I like the results I achieved, I know mine isn't the greatest version of it  I need to achieve a more unified length of the braids, I think? My mare has a LOT of mane. This picture is the rubber-band-rigged "run through" on her before I took her to a show... at the show I braided her up then sewed the scallops in. I trimmed the ends, and when I took the braids out it looked like a 2 year old had cut her hair... oops  Had to straighten it out.

For show purposes, my understanding is that it is acceptable for dressage shows, but it isn't a common braid - I liked it's uniqueness.

I always like the running braid, too - but everytime I see one of those in "good condition", the next time the hose walks by it is falling out :-/


PS - Sorry the pic is so huge - I didn't realize it'd upload to "GIANT" - it just a cell-phone pic.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

All of these are good. I love them. I think im gonna do the diamond braid on Prince. The running braid on Brandy (The sorrel) and gonna ATTEMPT the scallop braid on Bulldog, because he's the most patient lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

AppysForLife said:


> ahaha she's cute  im a sucker for a black paint


 
Thank you 



I plan on doing some braids today. Maybe weave some ribbon into the braids  


Btw, the diamond braid can be done with medium to long manes. It's really easy. One day I did it to my horse and I took her to the park and walked her and a few kids loved her mane  I wouldn't leave it in more than two days...I did and it kinda pulled a lot of hair out.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

> Icyred - I lovelovelove the scallop braid! I have attempted this several times with my mare, and while I like the results I achieved, I know mine isn't the greatest version of it :smile: I need to achieve a more unified length of the braids, I think? My mare has a LOT of mane. This picture is the rubber-band-rigged "run through" on her before I took her to a show... at the show I braided her up then sewed the scallops in. I trimmed the ends, and when I took the braids out it looked like a 2 year old had cut her hair... oops :razz: Had to straighten it out.
> 
> For show purposes, my understanding is that it is acceptable for dressage shows, but it isn't a common braid - I liked it's uniqueness.
> 
> I always like the running braid, too - but everytime I see one of those in "good condition", the next time the hose walks by it is falling out :-/



Hehe Thanks!! And to be honest I kind of did the same thing as you but don't tell! I would sew them but them chopped off the little ends of the braids so they wouldn't stick out all over as well...I had to retrim his mane when I took them out lol it had also looked like a little kid had gotten ahold of it. But SHHHH that's a secret ;D Thankfully his mane was only around 5 inches long or so. 

I had it for our Dressage/Hunter Show, but it wasn't rated or anything like that. I like its uniqueness as well.  Then again I love showing off grooming lol....I love grooming in general. 
​


----------



## Magnum Opus (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, the scallop braid is beautiful!

Here's my very-amateur-and-rushed attempt at a french braid, just to get his mane up off his neck in the heat. If I were braiding for real, I'd make the end a lot prettier instead of just sacrificing my own ponytail to tie his up, lol!


----------

